
The new killer app is MMS - sunsai
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/04/06/mms_the_new_killer/
======
divtxt
He should extend that logic and claim that SMS is even bigger.

I say: in the spectrum of SMS to MMS to Apps, MMS is the sour spot in the
middle. :P

I always wonder if such people really can't see their own blind spots or are
looking to intentionally fool others.

edit: less words - stephen king's "omit unnecessary words" ftw

------
portentint
I walk around with a smartphone all day. So I must be missing something here.
Why would I use MMS if I can just browse mobile web pages, apps, etc.?

